# My Newfie



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wink: Hi, this is Zack my newfoundland. He is 8yrs old and is the true gentle giant. :wave:
View attachment 81106
Zack with his pal Casper.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

He is beautiful. He looks like you could lay against him like a big, comfortable pillow


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, too cute. And a brown Newfie, usually I see them in the color black. Yours looks gentle.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

So cute, I just want to cuddle him.


----------



## hamid (May 6, 2013)

You have a imposing breed for your home! and your dog is gentle as you say. I love this breed but thought that all of them are white in claw and chest , black in their body. like this picture


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

hamid said:


> You have a imposing breed for your home! and your dog is gentle as you say. I love this breed but thought that all of them are white in claw and chest , black in their body. like this picture


Not all, they come in white base with black and brown as well. The most common is black, sometimes with white on the chest.

I have heard of but have never seen red Nefies but most kennel clubs don't accept that colouration


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

hamid--black/white Newfs are also known as a Landseer. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landseer_(dog) and http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/landseer.htm
But Flaming is right, they come in black, brown, and black/white. I've never seen or heard of them coming in brown/white.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> hamid--black/white Newfs are also known as a Landseer. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landseer_(dog) and http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/landseer.htm
> But Flaming is right, they come in black, brown, and black/white. I've never seen or heard of them coming in brown/white.


I've only seen the brown with white chest maybe a handful of times in my life.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Hi thank you for your messages. So nice to be welcomed, this forum is so friendly and you all have gorgeous dogs.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

He's just lovely! Do you have more pictures you could share? I so wanted a giant breed, but they just don't seem right for us (right now, at least).


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I got contacted just this past week from a breeder about an 8 month grey Newfie needing a home. I'd never seen one and I'm wondering where that color came from. I don't know if it was purebred or some sort of mix. Anyone hear of this?

And your boy looks like a big, chocolate, furry, lovebug!


----------



## Dogtastic (Jun 14, 2013)

A true snuggle buddy! What a beautiful color


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> I got contacted just this past week from a breeder about an 8 month grey Newfie needing a home. I'd never seen one and I'm wondering where that color came from. I don't know if it was purebred or some sort of mix. Anyone hear of this?
> 
> And your boy looks like a big, chocolate, furry, lovebug!


Acording to the akc and the canadian kc they do come in grey. I've never seen one before though.

google search grey nfld comes up with


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

That is darling!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wave: Hi, thanks everyone, I have never seen a grey either but that picture looks just like Zack when he was that age, so cute. trouble is they grow too fast.:wave:
View attachment 81346
This is Zack with my daughters King Charles Casper.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wave: Hi everyone I am trying to post more photos but nothing is happening, Ill try again. :doh:
View attachment 84018
View attachment 84026
View attachment 84034
Here goes. :clap2:


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Awwww I love your big bear!!!
Sooo cute & cuddly.

What a great face on him.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Thanks hueyeats, Whats your newfie called. He looks so handsome.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

zack said:


> Thanks hueyeats, Whats your newfie called. He looks so handsome.


Lol!!!:wink:
Roman is a "Polar Bear" opposite of yours...
Called the Great Pyrenees (think a white colored newfie).
















But like a newfie he loves the water... :grouphug:
very un-pyr like supposedly. Lol!!!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh he's so handsome! What a lovely guy. We have a three month old Newf. Fabulous breed!


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

hueyeats said:


> Lol!!!:wink:
> Roman is a "Polar Bear" opposite of yours...
> Called the Great Pyrenees (think a white colored newfie).
> 
> ...


 :redface: Sorry I though he was a newfie, but he is still gorgeous. :doh:


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Hi Effisia, your puppy pic just reminds me when Zack was that size. what is he/she called and please post some photos.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jun 22, 2013)

I love Newfie's. My mom had a brother and sister called Sinbad and Sabrina and they were beautiful inside and out.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wave: Hi Tom, thanks yes they are so gentle and just love everyone, I have never heard Zack even growl and he is nearly 8. :cheer2:
View attachment 84362
:wave:


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

your lucky you've never heard Zack growl. Newfies are down right terrifying when they growl, but it does take a lot to set them off.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Hi Flaming, hope you are both well, no Zack has never growl I don't think he knows how to, but I'm not complaining. ha ha . Have you been affected by the bad weather that has been on the news. ( I hope not).


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I live higher up so the flooding hasn't gotten to me specifically but I do have a renter staying with me now who did get flooded out of his old place and I have relatives who are in danger of being flooded out. 

Manna has only growled once and that was to protect me from someone trying to break in. Even as a puppy she was impressive enough so scare them away.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Good to know you are safe but so sad for those who are not, take care. where does Manna's name come from its lovely. We named Zack after the Dingles in the soap programme Emmerdale, ( don't know if you know it) because he looks so scruffy when he drools all down his chest, such a scruff.Ha. I should get him a bib.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Manna- short for Mannanara (Rough translation "plays with spirits") but it would be aquard calling "Mannanara!" all the time when we're out playing, it's a mouth full.
I use bandannas as bibs for Manna, the ones in the hair section at the dollar store, but I do plan on getting a few things from here  when she's older and stops growing. 

My fiance wants to buy her the tutu, and Manna loves playing dress up (we found this out through a hilarious stunt at my FI's workplace) so I think she might enjoy some clothes, though I'm not fond on the idea myself. 

Is it weird that I know dogs who like to dress up more than I do? or that my future husband wants to dress up our dog more than I do?


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Oh Flaming don't like the idea of dressing up Manna or any dog, please don't, remember they are dogs not dolls. Anyway they would have to be large clothes to fit them, I coud'nt imagine Zack dressed up.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

zack said:


> Oh Flaming don't like the idea of dressing up Manna or any dog, please don't, remember they are dogs not dolls. Anyway they would have to be large clothes to fit them, I coud'nt imagine Zack dressed up.


If I had my way we wouldn't be dressing her up, but it's hard not too when she tried to put on our shirts herself.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

zack said:


> :redface: Sorry I though he was a newfie, but he is still gorgeous. :doh:


Heheheh... Nooo problemo.
I love your Newfie... And if he has great temperament... Even better yet!!!
A great dog is a great dog, and who wouldn't want that "great dog"???

That is why humans recommend trainings so that their dogs can achieve "great behaviour" even if their dog isn't in the beginning???

Big bear with big heart???
Wayyyy cool!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Flaming said:


> If I had my way we wouldn't be dressing her up, but it's hard not too when she tried to put on our shirts herself.


Awwww I could picture Manna doing that... Cute!!!


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

I've never met a Newfy I didn't love! They are super dogs and very gentle.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Hi RunsWithDogs , please post some photos.I just love Briards.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wave: Hi, just though i'd post this pic of Zack and Jersey my grandson's calf. They are so cute together don't you think. :wave:
View attachment 84762
:kiss:


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

zack said:


> Hi Effisia, your puppy pic just reminds me when Zack was that size. what is he/she called and please post some photos.


Her name is Annabel Lee after the poem by Edgar Allan Poe. It's my first time with this breed, I grew up with a mini poodle, but I've always felt drawn to bigger dogs. I love that brown color! Here's another picture of our girl. Hubs really wanted black, like the two newfs he grew up with.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Hi Effisi, She looks so adorable, except for the colour she looks just like Zack did at that age, hope you know what your letting yourself in for. Ha Ha.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

zack said:


> :wave: Hi, just though i'd post this pic of Zack and Jersey my grandson's calf. They are so cute together don't you think. :wave:
> View attachment 84762
> :kiss:


Wow!
Is that a big brown bear & a calf???

Lol! Nice pic.



Effisia said:


> Her name is Annabel Lee after the poem by Edgar Allan Poe. It's my first time with this breed, I grew up with a mini poodle, but I've always felt drawn to bigger dogs. I love that brown color! Here's another picture of our girl. Hubs really wanted black, like the two newfs he grew up with.


Cute!!! Love it!


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Hi yes Zack gets called Big Bear we think it suits him. Ha. The calf is my grand son Charlies . He reared it from being born. everywhere we go children think Zack is a bear its so funny when we say no he's a dog so lately we just agree and say he's a wannabee bear dog.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

I know its bit early but I have just found this and thought of you all.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

zack said:


> I know its bit early but I have just found this and thought of you all.


Hey hey hey!!!
Happy July 4th to you too!!!


----------

